# Auch ich bin neu hier...



## Herby (26 Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist mein erster Beitrag. Auf gute "Zusammenarbeit".


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Juli 2014)

Gute Zusammenarbeit ist immer gut


----------



## General (27 Juli 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Akrueger100 (27 Juli 2014)

Tach Auch:thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (27 Juli 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen hier!


----------

